# My first HDR attempt.



## Knawx (Sep 5, 2011)

Feel free to rip me apart. I have no problem applying criticism to my next try. 

1.






2.





3.


----------



## Hussain Frutan (Sep 8, 2011)

heeey cooool edting i like theem


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 8, 2011)

A little cooked for my taste, but you did a nice job of making the red door in the first one and graffiti in the last one pop. 

I might have gotten lower on #3 and forced the curb into more of a leading line, but overall very nice composition.


----------



## ryakesphotos11 (Sep 8, 2011)

I like them. I love when people provide photographs that are not of the "norm". Good Job!!:thumbup:


----------



## bazooka (Sep 8, 2011)

#1 and #2 are cooked so far that they don't even resemble reality anymore.  If that's what you're going for, then you succeeded.

#3 is not bad at all except for the halo along the roofline on the right side.  The sky is a bit dark, but within reason.


----------



## Knawx (Sep 8, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback!  

I actually like the "over cooked" look because it looks so far out there. However, I can also see that it may be too much to look at for others. haha. I decided to go back and redo these three photos and tone things down as to retain a realistic look, while still managing to incorporate HDR. Tell me what you think of these versions.

1. 





2.





3.


----------



## Tomasko (Sep 8, 2011)

Much better than those overcooked variants


----------



## bazooka (Sep 8, 2011)

Agreed, the mailbox still looks strange on #2 though.  Halos are still present as well.  But if you like having halos around contrasty areas, then that's your thing.  For me, that's not the purpose of HDR processing.  It's not intended to be an effect, but you're certainly able to use it as such if that's what you're after.


----------



## fossilboy (Sep 9, 2011)

The final shot is my favourite, the juxtaposition of the wall and the building is brilliant. Graffiti is art people =D


----------



## bazooka (Sep 9, 2011)

fossilboy said:


> The final shot is my favourite, the juxtaposition of the wall and the building is brilliant. Graffiti is art people =D



But is taking a photo of art, art? (I'm NOT suggesting that the shot above is this, because it obviously includes much more in the shot, but I'm just challenging your line or reasoning.)


----------



## Compaq (Sep 9, 2011)

Over cooked or not, halos aren't positive. You should try to mimimize the halos around high contrast edges a bit. I don't mind the over processed look, at least not always, but those halos are pretty noticeable, imo.

I'd straighten the verticals in #1.


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm not typically a fan of the "over cooked" HDR processing, but there is something about the original mailbox photo you posted that is really intriguing. Keep playing, I think HDR is a blast.  How many different exposures are you using?


----------



## Knawx (Sep 9, 2011)

JTHphoto said:


> I'm not typically a fan of the "over cooked" HDR processing, but there is something about the original mailbox photo you posted that is really intriguing. Keep playing, I think HDR is a blast.  How many different exposures are you using?



I completely agree. I like the first Mailbox picture better than the second, only because it just has this menacing look to it. I'm using 3 exposures. Should I be using more? Is it beneficial to use more? I'm completely new to this HDR stuff. Thanks for the advice!


----------



## christian.rudman (Sep 9, 2011)

They look great for a first attempt. What are you using to process? And I love the PP Girl on the graffiti wall!


----------



## David A Sercel (Sep 9, 2011)

I like the "overcooked" ones better too. HDRs have the ability to get a really great surreal quality. And if you're going to do surreal...just do it; no apologies. 

The shot with the mailbox is my favorite. There is a stark eerieness to it that is really striking.


----------



## TOUS_O (Sep 12, 2011)

I LIKE THEM!!


----------



## edddial (Sep 12, 2011)

Nice HDR photos!


----------



## Cheikhndao (Sep 12, 2011)

Overcooked?  I really like the surreal look.


----------



## ScubaDude (Sep 14, 2011)

I'll cast a vote for the overcooked set... tho both sets looked good.


----------



## spacefuzz (Sep 14, 2011)

David A Sercel said:


> And if you're going to do surreal...just do it; no apologies.



I agree, when go into tone mapping you should go all the way or not at all. Halfway just doesnt usually seem to work.


----------



## timputtick (Sep 14, 2011)

look really cool, how was the first one done?


----------



## 2WheelPhoto (Sep 24, 2011)

I'll be glad when HDR follows the path of selective coloring (fad done faded out)


----------



## Bynx (Sep 24, 2011)

Really getting tired of seeing the sooty gray skies. Keep the clouds clean and the rest is good.


----------



## lieforalie (Sep 27, 2011)

I like how these look like they were taken on some foreign planet.


----------

